# content filter



## onknown12 (Oct 28, 2016)

hi im new and can someone please tell me how i can turn off the content filter it says you are not allowed to this image due to content filter settings


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 28, 2016)

onknown12 said:


> hi im new and can someone please tell me how i can turn off the content filter it says you are not allowed to this image due to content filter settings


Are you legally an adult?


----------



## onknown12 (Oct 28, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Are you legally an adult?


yes 30 oct 1990


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 28, 2016)

Ok, it's nothing personal, just had to ask.

You go to this link: User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net and you'll find This paragraph and a dropdown box.


> *Enable Adult Artwork*
> 
> By enabling Mature or Adult artwork you agree that you are of legal age in the United States (18+). In compliance with United States law, Fur Affinity will lock any account found lying/misrepresenting their age and prevent them from further viewing of adult work.



Once you've changed it, scroll to the bottom of the page and follow the instructions, then you're done.


----------



## onknown12 (Oct 28, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Ok, it's nothing personal, just had to ask.
> 
> You go to this link: User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net and you'll find This paragraph and a dropdown box.
> 
> ...


thank you homie


----------

